

Reasoning under uncertainty: philosopher or scientist? - barber5
http://www.brbr5.co/blog/2013/04/11/reasoning-under-uncertainty-philosopher-or-scientist/

======
argumentum
Interesting that you linked to pg's essay, as pg himself has both a humanities
and technical background.

Overall I think you're boxing people into categories that need not exist.
Plenty of engineers/scientists enjoy studying the "huge ideas" in human
history, and plenty such people have also become strategic visionaries.

Your argument may apply to a subset of engineers/scientists who box themselves
into their own field, but in my experience that's a pretty small minority (of
the best ones at least).

Ultimately ..

 _don't let schooling get in the way of your education_. \- Twain

